# Engineer officer / position



## Insurman (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey, 

anyone here the chief engineer or engineer for their department or squad ? 

I will be starting in this office comes the first of the year. Anyone have suggestions or tips. We have a serious problem currently with record keep of what and when was done to our rigs, resuce, and capt.'s truck. I am looking to change this and basically start from scratch as the previous engineer who was there for the past 7 years has been voted out and myself voted in (guess the membership  got tired of it) anyway he is a great guy and means well. awell.. 
Does anyone here use any kind of software for this as our squad is big on technology and such. 

Thanks. 

Kory.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 7, 2007)

Insurman said:


> Hey,
> 
> anyone here the chief engineer or engineer for their department or squad ?
> 
> ...



What is a chief engineer at your station?  The only engineers we have at my volunteer station are actual engineers.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Dec 7, 2007)

Depending on how good you are with excel, you could create a spreadsheet of maintenance, mileage, etc. I am not sure if you will find any software out there.


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 7, 2007)

Just about all major ambulance manufacturers have a scheduled maintenence program with recommended mileage intervals. Try calling them...............


----------

